# WMA pressure



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been looking around a few WMA looking for turkeys and was wondering how hard these areas get pressured. Like the East Canyon and the Middle Fork. Anyone have any experience or insight on this?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I dont turkey hunt but i do ride horses on the wma`s in that area often. Middlefork will see pressure for sure. I was up on the henefer wma a couple weeks ago and didnt see a turkey hunter. I did see a couple hundred shed hunters though.


----------

